# LED lights for 180 Gallon



## Pkstopr31 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi - hoping that I can get some advice on LED lights.

I have a 180 Gallon (72" x 24" x 24") with ~ 25 cichlids ranging from 1"-5" in all colours.

3 of the 4 T5 lights I have burned out so I am looking at this as a chance to upgrade to LED!

After a few hours of internet research I am baffled by all the different options.

I am looking for the recommendations on a great LED setup that does 3 key things:
- highlights the red, yellow and blues of my fish
- has a built in timer, or is wall timer compatible
- doesn't break the bank

I would also be curious to see people's feedback on if it matters if I get 2 x 36" lights or a 24" and 48" light etc and so forth.

Appreciate any advice you can offer.

Thanks!


----------



## Pkstopr31 (Sep 1, 2020)

Didn't get any replies but thought I would update the post in case anyone else had the same question.

I went with the NICREW classic plus LED off of amazon and bought the timers to go with it.

For $175 got two 36" setups that look great and give me a variety of timing options.

You can't adjust the colour settings (other than intensity from 0-100%) but for the price they are amazing.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Any pictures? Any shadows created by the gap between the lights?


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I choose Beamsword DA full spectrum for my cichlid tank.

[Link removed]


----------

